# N.E. Snow on 11/20?



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

i just heard from a customer we will get snow in approximately 2 weeks. Did anyone hear anything?


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

I really hope so, the bills need to get payed and thanks to last season I have no more money. It really needs to snow at least twice by the end of the month. It is going to warm up a little, to bad that the temps dont stay the same as this week, and keep on dropping. We will just have to see.


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

i hope so but i wouldtn count on it


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Thats dumb, half the leaves are still on the trees around here. We arent even starting our clean-ups until monday.


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

we'll have snow in southern new england before thanksgiving.....


----------



## polplow (Jul 30, 2005)

I will second that.


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

i hope so, i still have 3 more plows to strip and paint, 2 brake lines to install on one of the loaders, but other than that we're good, leaves only have another week here i'm guessing, most of my accounts have one ore mowing the end of this week and next week then its sick back and wait time.....i believe we'll have snow before thanksgiving, at least one push 3-6".....


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

*i hope soon*

I hope it does snow soon,a early start would help make up for last years losses.payup


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

mike33087;425114 said:


> i hope so but i wouldtn count on it


I agree. Remember what happened last year with the hear say.... 
One of my boss's was saying today that he knows of a company that you pay for and they have very very accurate weather info. I am going to find out more about this, and ill let everyone know. I figured we would give this a try and if it fails then i wouldnt listen to anyone anymore and just wait to see what happens.


----------



## 3311 (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm not sure that the weather man could predict an accurate snow storm for tomorrow let alone 2 weeks away !


----------



## hotshot4819 (Oct 17, 2006)

id like to see something small after the 20th, but right now i could care less, im still getting the sqaured away maintenance wise, and i still got a few bids going through, like to get those in my schedule before anything happens.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

sir spaniourd;425071 said:


> i just heard from a customer we will get snow in approximately 2 weeks. Did anyone hear anything?


I heard I could save money on my car insurance!


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

monday tuesday and wed. next week they are calling for high 50's low 60's here. that will be enough to let the grass stir up enough for another mow. with the goofy weather it usually does it every year in november and even into early december, it goes from 30's to 50's temperature wise. last year we had 60 degrees in december. unfornatuely anymore i have to plan out other making money schemes threw out the winter, because i can't rely on the snow anymore to take care of my family. for me if we get any snow it's an added bonus, it's no longer reliable income. i used to get excited when snow plow season came around, anymore it's almost a pain in the ass, and i'm not moving to the snow belt just for better income in the winter i'll find other means to get bye. but anyhow like the rest of us i hope it snows alot!!!


----------



## itzkcatz (Sep 14, 2007)

Nooooo after thanksgiving then let the snow fly


----------



## russthebus (Jan 8, 2007)

*snow*

wouldn't mind but I have lots of leaves to rake still.... upstate NY near albany leaves are finally falling more!


----------



## hotshot4819 (Oct 17, 2006)

snow showers fri and sat night, what. guess i need to get the salters out just in case.. was hoping for another week or so..


----------



## Jbowe (Mar 22, 2006)

*Snow and more Snow*

It finally arrived with a vengence here in Wasilla Alaska. A record snow fall fell since last Wednesday. Weirdest things I ever saw. If you take a square and quarter the square thats how it went. The first square got it then the second a so forth. Finally quit last night about three in the morning. Finished the last of the clean up a couple hrs ago. My drivers and I are all but dead but were all smiling too. Love haveing to go back two and three times in a 24 hr period. Sad part is there were 149 accidents on Sunday and 47 on Saturday with one fatality. Drive safe everyone and watch out for the crazies when your out there. 
Steve from Wasilla


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

had a half inch on the ground Saturday morning, watched it melt in a line across the front lawn as the sun rose...now its in the mid 50's and sunny.

Weather forecasting 2 weeks out is about as accurate as target shooting with a trumpet-barreled musket full of buckshot at 100 yards.


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

Im not too sure about snow before Thanksgiving with this warm weather that we are getting right now but I was looking at the good old Farmers Almanac and it calls for a moderate snow fall between the 1st and 3rd of December. So hopefully they are right about that. They usually are for some reason. Who knows tho. The weather is crazy. 

Im praying for snow tho.


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

ya i don't know what to think, henry keeps flip flopping, now his current blog says theres a good possibility of snow on thursday-friday for the northeast


----------



## tzukows (Nov 9, 2007)

*Western Mass.*

Hinted at overnight Thursday of a quarter inch, now it is changed to all rain for the forecast.

53 degrees after 11:00 PM tonight.

30's for a few days last week and 60's this week.

A nice 4-6 inches sometime Thanksgiving Weekend would be cool with me!

Wait and see.

Last year, my first time out (ever) was Feb. 14th. Pretty late in the season by any standard. Not to mention postponing Valentine's Day did not go over well.

It would be nice to get at least one in by early December.

Say your prayers boys!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Say your prayers boys![/QUOTE said:


> my cc statement is everyday


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

our local weather is saying we'll (st. louis)have rain wed/thurs but starting in kansas, through iowa and up to the great lakes will have a wet snow, you guys hearing that ? hope so for you guys,
steve


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Accuweather's 15 Day is showing a few snows before December 2. Lets hope atleast 1 is plowable.


----------



## dmax08 (Aug 16, 2007)

we got about 4 inches last night.. nice slush fest


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

dmax08;432540 said:


> we got about 4 inches last night.. nice slush fest


And the pics are where???????? :bluebounc


----------



## dmax08 (Aug 16, 2007)

sorry no pics. I didnt go plow the ground was to warm, all paved account were melted by 8:00am but as of today my other two truck still have snow covering them.. looks like we might get more after thanksgiving


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

I guess my neigbor was not wrong after all. Who knows, we might get a couple of inches on Tuesday the 20th?


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

how crazy is it that its actually snowing on 11/20.....after this whole conversation, SOB its f****in snowin!


----------



## mmplowing (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh yes it is  Now if we could only make it a plowable event that would make my Thanksgiving


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Well northern Jersey got about 6.5 inches. started about two in the morning yesterday and didnt stop until fourish. It was alot but the temps were at 34 as it got to noon, so you would think that it would not add up to much, but it did it was very heavy alot of times. But when it stopped it started to melt as the temps were hovering around 35. anyone get good pics? I didnt get the chance melted to fast. in all it was a good event I got to plow all my accounts so I was happy. payup:bluebounc


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

We got enough to cover the roads this morning and cause accidents all over the place. The city DPW wasnt ready as they still had most of the leaf equipment hooked up. Can you ask your customer when the next snow will be??


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

I just got called in to my commercial building. Walkways were covered, pavement was wet but not snow covered. I made my first snow dollars in the 3rd week of November !


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

well up in new hampshire, we got our first inch. It was just enough to cover the pavement in parking lots and leave a little slush on the road. Hopefully we will get some more soon.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

An inch of snow fell today here in MA. First snow and it was just enough to cover the roads and send the salters and sanders out to do the roads. I hope the real stuff holds off a while longer so i can finish my leaf cleanups.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I can't believe it snowed today. It wasn't supposed to as of last night, but sure enough around 9 AM it started to snow. We got about 2" on the grass. Sanders and salters were out in full force. Too bad I washed the trucks really well this past weekend.


----------

